# Помогите расшифровать МРТ



## kazakolia (27 Июл 2020)




----------



## La murr (27 Июл 2020)

@kazakolia, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2020)

Зачем?


----------

